# Wie übermittle ich mein Formular...



## wurstkuchen (30. Dezember 2002)

Nabend,

ich habe im netz ein tutorial über gaestebücher gefunden.
Das is sau simpel, das script:


```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Eintragen</title> 
</head> 

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
<?php 
if ($action == "add"){ 

if ($name == "" || $mail == "" || $text == ""){ 
echo "<b>Du hast nicht alle Felder ausgef&uuml;llt !</b><br>"; 
echo "Klicke auf den Backbutton deines Browsers"; 
} 
else{ 

} 

} 
else{ 
?> 
<font face="Verdana" size="1"> 
<b>Eintragen in mein G&auml;stebuch</b><br> 
<form action="eintragen.php?action=add" method="get"> 
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="name" size="24"><br> 
E-Mail: <input type="text" name="mail" size="24"><br> 
Homepage: <input type="text" name="www" size="24"><br> 
<br> 
Dein Eintrag:<br> 
<textarea name="text" cols="35" rows="5"></textarea><br> 
</form></font> 
<?php 
} 
?> 
</body> 

</html>  


Jetzt wird es eigentlich ganz simpel. Es müssen alle Daten in einer Datei geschrieben werden. Das geht so: 

Inhalt der Datei eintragen.php <html> 
<head> 
<title>Eintragen</title> 
</head> 

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
<?php 
if ($action == "add"){ 

if ($name == "" || $mail == "" || $text == ""){ 
echo "<b>Du hast nicht alle Felder ausgef&uuml;llt !</b><br>"; 
echo "Klicke auf den Backbutton deines Browsers"; 
} 
else{ 

if ($www == ""){ 
$eintrag = "<a href=\"mailto:$mail\">$name</a><br>$text"; 
} 
else{ 
$eintrag = "<a href=\"mailto:$mail\">$name</a> 

<br><a href=\"$www\">$www</a>$text<hr><br><br>"; 
} 

$datei =  fopen("gaestebuch.txt","w+"); 
 fputs($datei,$eintrag); 
 fclose($datei); 
echo "Danke <i>$name</i> f&uuml;r deinen Eintrag"; 

} 

} 
else{ 
?> 
<font face="Verdana" size="1"> 
<b>Eintragen in mein G&auml;stebuch</b><br> 
<form action="eintragen.php?action=add" method="get"> 
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="name" size="24"><br> 
E-Mail: <input type="text" name="mail" size="24"><br> 
Homepage: <input type="text" name="www" size="24"><br> 
<br> 
Dein Eintrag:<br> 
<textarea name="text" cols="35" rows="5"></textarea><br> 
</form></font> 
<?php 
} 
?> 
</body> 

</html>
```

Das ist jetzt das ganze ding....
Wenn ihr das als php abspeichert und dann ma ausführt, dann seht ihr ein formuler...
Alles super aber es fehlt der Submit button... und ich weiss nicht wie ich den richtig einfüge... Button kann ich auch einfach reinmachen aber die richtige funktion zuweisen... KANNN ICH NEETTTT T (((((
help pls


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Dezember 2002)

<input type="submit" ...>
Das hat aber eigentlich nichts mit PHP zu tun, deswegen verschieb ich das auch mal ins HTML-Forum.


----------



## melmager (31. Dezember 2002)

innerhalb jedem <form> machst das :


<input type=submit name="ok" value="ok">
</form>

und so bekommt man eine submit box ...


----------

